# Who knows tractors??



## irishcountry (Apr 20, 2009)

Alright guys I know this is off topic , but I have been looking for a tractor to do some dutys around my property moving some dirt around but more importantly move some logs. I stumbled onto a international harvester that is a 1981-82 (older gentleman wasn't sure without looking at it and calling back) 60 hp diesel with loader for $5000 it all works well except the gauges and some lights of course, its a bit beat up and could use some paint and a new seat he mentioned it uses a bit of hydraulic fluid (a half gallon or so in the 2 months its run everyday) but would this sucker move some logs?? I would like it to unload pallets also around 1200 lbs its listed as a industrial loader and it has all the goodies for running things off PTO 3 point hitch ect. which I have some attachments already. I know this isn't a milling thing but i'm desperate and i trust the opinions on this site so anyone that can give me a idea if this is something to look into please post what you think!! Thanks for your time irishcountry


----------



## gink595 (Apr 20, 2009)

What model is it? It should handle what your wanting to do with it. If the loader isn't a beat up POS. 60 HP is a decent sized tractor. Ever consider a skid steer? You can find good deals on those as well and are very versatile, I perfer one over a loader tractor.


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind I ran a "bobcat' when I was younger and they can get alot done also!! The model is a IH 2500 diesel. It has 2 buckets one large and one the guy suggested if you want to dig a little that is smaller.. I guess I figured 60 HP is pretty hefty especially compared to some of the little compact tractors you see on the market now.. Thanks for the reply irishcountry


----------



## gink595 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what the 2500 is, I looked it up but it didn't give a whole lot of specs, it is however similiar to the 574. Must be a beefed up version to it.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/3/4/341-international-harvester-574.html


----------



## dallasm1 (Apr 20, 2009)

I spend some time on http://tractorbynet.com/ which is to tractor guys what this site is to us so you might want to search that site for info on your tractor.. I have a 25 hp ford 1710 with a front end loader. This has been invaluable for me as I work most often by myself. I built some pallet forks for the fel that I use for moving logs. I can lift about 900 lbs max with this rig. There are many logs I cannot lift but I just chain them up and skid them. For moving cants and milled lumber it is fantastic. Based on my experience 60hp should be more than enough and easily handle the weight that you are looking for. Be cautious of those hydraulic problems. If the cylinders on the FEL are leaking then you have a potentially dangerous situation when you are lifting heavy loads. A leaking cylinder when you have 1200 lbs 6 feet in the air is never a good thing. In your price range (5k) you should have no problem finding a good machine in good working order, even if you have to go down a little in horsepower. Skid steers are excellent as well but you cannot drive them on public roads and I do like the fact that I can drive my tractor wherever I need to go and pull a trailer load of logs at the same time.
You have to be careful when you get into tractors, you can spend just as much time improving the tractor and adding implements as you do acquiring chainsaws!


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 20, 2009)

Allright thanks for the replys and links I will do some more research. I was kinda wondering if it might be a little too much tractor maybe could get something smaller in nicer condition and yes I am also afraid I will get the bug to restore or buy lots of other stuff for it just like getting into milling and saws!! Thanks for all the info I'll keep you posted irishcountry


----------



## LD1 (Apr 20, 2009)

If you like the tractor don't let the leaking cylinders scare you away. They are easy to rebuild. And it sounds like it's just got bad seals.

The 2500 is actually the industrial version of a 584. Which replaced the 574 in 1978.

I would stick with the tractor and NOT get a skid loader. 
Skid loaders are excellent and verry efficcient at what they were designed to do....loader work.

Tractors are more versitale, they can mow, bushhog, pull things, go 20+mph down the road, etc etc. 

Now some may argue that you can also bushog and run post hole diggers on a skid steere too, but I don't plan on spending 3000+ on a bushhog and 1500+ on a post hole digger.

3ph attachments have been around forever and they are dirt cheap for used ones.

I agree with dallasm1 too....go to tractorbynet


----------



## gink595 (Apr 20, 2009)

LD1 said:


> Skid loaders are excellent and verry efficcient at what they were designed to do....loader work.
> 
> Tractors are more versitale, they can mow, bushhog, pull things, go 20+mph down the road, etc etc.
> 
> ...



Tractors are not more versatile that skid steers


*The main functions of a tractor.*
Plow
Disc
Cultivate
Brush Hog
Front End Loader
Planters
Post Hole Digger
Scrapper boxes
Hay rakes
hay bines
Hay bailers
Skidding Logs
3 pt. back hoe
Some can use grapple buckets.
auxillary hydraulics
bail forks
Log splitters
What else am I missing???

*Skid Steers*
front loaders
Post Hole digger
brooms
backhoe
auger
boring units
many variations of bail handling attachments
brush hog
Brush Chippers
4-1 buckets
Concrete Mixers
Concrete pumps
Dozer baldes
graders
Forrestry Cutters
Graders
bail forks
grapple buckets
pallet forks
Hydralic Concrete breakers
Land planes
Landscape rakes
Trench packer wheels
asphalt planners
Plate compactors
trenchers
Ice scrappers
Snow blades (std and V)
Seeders
Snow pushers
Silt fence Installers
Snow Blowers
Sod layers
Soil Cultivators
Soil Conditioners
Stump grinders
Three point hitch adaptors for using the low cost 3 pt attachments
Tillers
Tree spades
Truss booms
Vibratory plows
Vibratory rollers
Wheels saws
Fence post drivers
Tree sheers
Tree planters
Log splitters
This is just a fraction of attachments. These are just what Bobcat offers, there are many more speciality atttachments made by other companies. I would guess 350+.
And all of these attachments can be quickly changed out in seconds, try that with three pointers

Sure you can drive skid steers down the road, some have 2 sp. I wouldn't want to do it all the time but I have if it's within a couple miles.
The only thing that* I* would use a tractor over a skid steer is for brush hog and hay equipment. I have a IH 560, it needs a head gasket right now but it won't get used near as much as that 773 Bobcat I have.\

As for the cost of attachments.... Rent them, you normally don't need an attachment for more than a weekend. PLus you have zero upkeep on them and don't have to store them. I've rented stump grinders, trencher, concrete breaker and an auger. Weekend rental costs ranged from 50-150.
A must have attachment for a tree/wood guy would be a grapple bucket and pallet forks.


----------



## LD1 (Apr 20, 2009)

I should have been more clear. 

From a cost standpoint they are more efficcient to become versitle. I dont like renting equipment. 

A lot of what you listed for skid steer attachments can also be had for a 3ph.
And a lot of what you listed is stuff you'll never use unless you are a big construction outfit like concrete pumps, asphalt plannners, plate compactors, etc.

Point being they both have their place. There are some jobs that are beter done with a skid steer and some better with a tractor. The biggest reason I perfer a tractor for 90% of what I do is visibality. Unless you are going forward a skid steers visibility sucks. 

I guess we need to know more of what your intended uses are.

For me it's 40% towing the wood hauling trailer, 40% mowing/bushhogging, and 20% FEL work so a Skid steer doesn't suit my needs but 20% of the time.


----------



## dallasm1 (Apr 20, 2009)

If I had the money I would have both. If I was using tractor/skid steer to make a living it would be the skid steer hands down. A friend of mine runs a landscaping business and he has the big bobcat with tracks and quick attach fel and grapple. He can clear an acre in no time at all. But his rig and trailer are MUCH more money that I can afford. The skid steer without tracks gets the nod if you don't need to move around much and the ground is solid and relatively level. My tractor has ag tires and 4 wheel drive so I can work in the bush and not leave a big footprint. Of course I can't turn on a dime like a skid steer. There are always trade offs when you are on a budget.


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey --- I will use it for lots of farm/property tasks and I already have access to or have inherited too many 3 point attachments to not go with a tractor brushhog,drag harrow(sp?) plows, disc cultivator and a sicklebar mower which will be nice to use around our ponds. I will also need it for some dirt,manure,gravel, log and firewood hauling on the premises. Some small digging/grading also. One biggie for me is lifting large round bales I have been told it should be rated to lift 1200 lbs or so for those which I think it will. For the money after looking at lots of tractor options it lots of HP for the money even if its beat up and the gauges don't work well. I would imagine if I take care of the engine ect. it could last a long time. I have used a old ford 8n that has been in the family since I was born at least it has seen better days and done its duty it is also a little small for some of what I want to do. I won't miss the transmission on it either!! This tractor i'm looking at has a pedal hydrotrans push fwd go fwd push back on the pedal and its reverse sounds like a nice feature we had a old bolens garden tractor like that when I was a kid it was nice. Anyway thanks for all the input like I said I trust the opinions on this site!! Thanks guys tare er' easy irishcountry


----------



## KD57 (Apr 20, 2009)

I do have both, and the uses break down for me:
Skid Steer- moving dirt/gravel in a hurry
Tractor- everything else 

FWIW, the tractors are used everyday, the Bobcat is parked most of the time. But when I do get on it, jobs get done quickly. They will work circles around a front end loader.


----------



## RRSsawshop (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 for a Tractor !! :agree2:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 20, 2009)

There's NO question, when it comes to all around use, the tractor has it all over the skid steer. I don't even have a skid steer any longer, but i wouldn't be without a tractor...

Rob


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Go for the tractor*

Here are some pics of a ih 2400a that I found for my father last fall. Mine had a blown c-175 gas, and now has a c-200 gas which is the same as a 2500A gas motor or a 574. 
***********************************/Forum/showthread.php?t=8525

International Harvester used the same basic tractor platform to make at least the following machines, paver, utility tractor, forklift, tractor loader backhoe, skip loader, and probably something else.

Yours is of the skiploader version, it had a cast bull nose, or front grill, a cast heavy duty front axle designed for constant loader use, and a heavy duty front end loader built to dig and load trucks. As well as a ceramic clutch and / or a hydrostatic transmission.

1/2 a gallon over 2 months is no big thing, especially if he is hooking and unhooking the hydraulic hoses. Everytime you couple and uncouple a little bit of oil is lost, if you can see oil leaving a spot underneath it, or wet spots on hydraulic cylinders, thats a different story and should be fixed.

A tractor of that size will play with 1200 pounds, and should be able to handle a ton on the level. Now if you get on a slope, your load rating goes down cause the load picks up on the back tires and you loose traction, its one of the bad things about 2wd.

As for versitility, in the woods, a tractor flat out puts the smack down on a skid steer, and here are the reasons why.

1.) Try skidding out a top with a skidloader on a narrow logging road, thats say even a 1/4 of a mile long, thats a long way to backup... and how good is your visibility in reverse? Tractor, just chain the log to a drawbar thru the three point, lift it up and go, or you can use reverse with much better visibility.

2.) Ever ran a skidsteer in the the mud on a slight incline, they are almost helpless, go to turn and you loose all traction... Tractor, its no big deal, just mud.

3.) Uneven terain, with a skidsteer, you have no oscelation in your axles, they are all rigid mount, which means unless your on flat terain they are unstable. Tractor, your front axle can pivot to account for that...

4.) Slopes... get much of a slope with a skidsteer and they are too short to go up and down safley, you will have to back up a slope and drive down them to keep them stable. Tractor, it don't matter, though for real steep stuff. keep your bucket in front so you can stop yourself.

5.) Pulling a wagon or a trailer, not even close....

6.) Tire wear, a skidsteer might get 1200 hours if your good to it on a set of rubber, a tractor can get 15 years.

7.) loading a comercial dump truck, with a skidsteer, you need to be almost touching the truck to make it in and your craining your neck to see your bucket. Tractor, usually they lift higher and you set back farther making it easier to see what your doing.

Now for some things to check before you take the 2500 home. Their hydrostatic transmissions were awesome for their timeframe, today they can be a very expensive repair. Have someone that knows what they are doing go over that area well. Also they are not the best transmission to have for heavy pulling like plowing, the transmission likes to get too hot and that is the end for the hydro. They are awesome for shuttle work or pto work like bailing hay because you can adjust ground speed without adjusting rpms, or clutching.

Also see if it has a block heater, if not, you might wanna add one. Those particular diesels can be grumpy below 30.

Other than that, just the standard tractor stuff, they were and are a very good and hany tractor to have around.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 20, 2009)

stumpjumper83 said:


> As for versitility, in the woods, a tractor flat out puts the smack down on a skid steer, and here are the reasons why.



A skidsteer is more nimble in the woods. They turn to sharp not to be.



stumpjumper83 said:


> 1.) Try skidding out a top with a skidloader on a narrow logging road, thats say even a 1/4 of a mile long, thats a long way to backup... and how good is your visibility in reverse? Tractor, just chain the log to a drawbar thru the three point, lift it up and go, or you can use reverse with much better visibility.



This is a easy fix. Buck the logs into lengths and use a grapple bucket and drive them out. I do it all the time.



stumpjumper83 said:


> 2.) Ever ran a skidsteer in the the mud on a slight incline, they are almost helpless, go to turn and you loose all traction... Tractor, its no big deal, just mud.



I guess someone forgot to tell me that they are useless, 3 guys, a chipper and a skidsteer cleared a 100' path wide 1 1/2 miles long in some of the most trickest ground I've had the pleasure to work on. A lot of mud and way to many elevation changes.



stumpjumper83 said:


> 3.) Uneven terain, with a skidsteer, you have no oscelation in your axles, they are all rigid mount, which means unless your on flat terain they are unstable. Tractor, your front axle can pivot to account for that....



You are right! They become very nervous to operate you must know your limits. I just did a fence row with mine and the field elevations were different and the loader tractor caused huge ruts that caused a lot of problems for me as a operator. Scary at times. But I could get in there where the loader tractor operator could not. Thats why I was hired to clear it.



stumpjumper83 said:


> 4.) Slopes... get much of a slope with a skidsteer and they are too short to go up and down safley, you will have to back up a slope and drive down them to keep them stable. Tractor, it don't matter, though for real steep stuff. keep your bucket in front so you can stop yourself.



I've ran alot of equipment, backhoes, dozers, tractors and skidsteers. None perform well and leave you with tons of confidence on really steep inclines.



stumpjumper83 said:


> 5.) Pulling a wagon or a trailer, not even close.....



I agree, a skidsteer no matter what attachment pulls wagons or trailers well. It's definatly out of it's element there.



stumpjumper83 said:


> 6.) Tire wear, a skidsteer might get 1200 hours if your good to it on a set of rubber, a tractor can get 15 years.


.

Yep they suck too!!



stumpjumper83 said:


> 7.) loading a comercial dump truck, with a skidsteer, you need to be almost touching the truck to make it in and your craining your neck to see your bucket. Tractor, usually they lift higher and you set back farther making it easier to see what your doing.



Never had to many problems there, they have windows in the top of the cab for that.

Here is some pics of the above mentioned job in Southern Indiana. After it was logged we cleaned all the tops and smaller trees with just a chipper and a skidsteer and a Dozer to pull the chipper.
































Here is the loader tractor that I always back up when doing fence rows. He pushes the trees over and I haul them to the burn pile.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 20, 2009)

If a over the tire tracked skidsteer works for you, then keep using it. A tractor works for me, and thats what I'm going to use.

Nice pics, I always liked those little case dozers, the three speed track controlls are handy.

Are those pics of some of the rougher terrain you work?


----------



## gink595 (Apr 20, 2009)

stumpjumper83 said:


> If a over the tire tracked skidsteer works for you, then keep using it. A tractor works for me, and thats what I'm going to use.
> 
> Nice pics, I always liked those little case dozers, the three speed track controlls are handy.
> 
> Are those pics of some of the rougher terrain you work?



I agree to everyone his own But they are not helpless in mud or hills and thats all I was trying to say! I know I have more people that have loader tractors asking me to help them than I ask them to help me. And I'm talking strictly woods and tree/fence row work. I do borrow that 210 for mowing as you can see in that pic.

That job was some of the rougher inclines I've worked. I didn't take as many pics as I could have but the pictures don't show all the crap. There was a lot of muck and the stumps to work around and of course the hills. It was a rough 2 weeks. But here at home our woods has many hills that I manage with. I wouldn't take my tractor down anything that I wouldn't take my skidsteer down or up.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is the 560 I have but is torn down right now, had to have the head redone. 60 hp.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 20, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I agree to everyone his own But they are not helpless in mud or hills and thats all I was trying to say! I know I have more people that have loader tractors asking me to help them than I ask them to help me. And I'm talking strictly woods and tree/fence row work. I do borrow that 210 for mowing as you can see in that pic.
> 
> That job was some of the rougher inclines I've worked. I didn't take as many pics as I could have but the pictures don't show all the crap. There was a lot of muck and the stumps to work around and of course the hills. It was a rough 2 weeks. But here at home our woods has many hills that I manage with. I wouldn't take my tractor down anything that I wouldn't take my skidsteer down or up.



I agree, each to there own, BUT i can tell you my experience with a skidsteer It was pretty much helpless on hills and in the mud! Forget doing much of anything with a bigger log, except rolling that log around packing it with mud!

I then put tracks on it, and that did give it traction... It also made it tear up the ground worse than my dozer does, and i just hated to use it around the mill site with the tracks on it...

And then their just wasn't anything i could do about the fact it wouldn't pick up any big logs, so i got smart FAST and got rid of the dang thing.

I bought a MFWD tractor, and a "quality" loader for it, and i've never looked back! Now i have something that will pick up big logs, (it's rated at over 3,500 pounds) and walk right through mud with them, even deep mud, even on hills...

Best part is, i can load my dozer on a trailor, and pull it to the woods with the tractor! The tractor will do 22 MPH in road gear, and it's ready for what ever work i have when it gets there...

I'll also mention that i drive it to jobs around here, doing custom rotavateing too? At 22 MPH, even a job five miles away is no problem. I get there fast, and then the clock starts, so i'm making money!!

A skidsteer is a great tool, just NOT a great all around tool!

Rob


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey thanks stumpjumper it looks like its a tank with a loader on it!! How does you dad like his?? The one I was looking at is the hydro trans and it sounds like they are expensive to fix supposedly this one is in good working order is that a chance that would be worth taking?? thanks for the info again I have another lead on another type of tractor i'm checking into also so we'll see what happens!! thanks for all the replys much appreciated irishcountry


----------



## gink595 (Apr 20, 2009)

How far are you willing to travel for one. In the Indiana auto and RV trader there is a beautiful 606 IH with a front end loader for 4500.00 it's in New Castle Indiana. Pm me if you want the guys number.

Here's the description: 
Gas, single remote, IH loader, PS, 3 pt fast hitch, good rubber, good TA, runs good 4500.00


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 20, 2009)

Sure i'm wide open right now do you know the website so I can look at the pics?? Thanks for the info irishcountry


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 20, 2009)

*tractors...*

I'd advise staying away from a 606 entirely unless you want it from a collectors stand point, especially if its a gas /diesel. The diesel engine in them starts on gas, but runs on diesel, they have a carborator, distributor, injection pump, sparkplugs, injectors, and three sets of valves, starting, intake, and exhaust. Two fuel tanks... complete dual fuel systems. There was not too many of these tractors produced from new, most set up as western wheatlanders.

Because the head has so many holes in it, they are prone to warping and cracking, especially if they are not properly warmed up and cooled down after use. Compounding that, the starting valves and heads are getting rare, especially good ones. I've seen cracked heads sell for $2500, and repair is on the new owner, because they are that hard to find.

On that note, some had a straight diesel engine on them, that isnt too bad, just grumpy in the cold. Probably the best motor is the straight gas.

Another thing, the older torque amplifier style will let the tractor free wheel in low range. So your going down hill, and throw the t/a, and you just put it in neutral, and you can't pull the ta back in... hope your brakes are good... With the 66 series, they fixed that problem with the t/a's, those had lockup in low range on the t/a. There is conversion kits available to put the new t/a in a old tractor. To explain it a little better, any letter tractor - h,m,w,I, &o as well as the super and diesel's, any 350 thru 650, any 460 thru 660, any 506 thu 2806, any 656 thru 2856, with an original t/a has the old t/a.

Your ih's ending in 66,68,88,84, & 85 all have the new t/a in them. Part of the t/a test is to check that they hold back in low. Oh, 68's are collector specials too, they have v-8's instead of straight 6's

On the ih hydros, as long as they are maintained, as in oil level kept up, and temp kept down, maintence isn't that bad. They are just expensive to fix. Check with a case ih dealer in your area that was an international harvester dealer, they should be able to provide a diagnosis, or point you in the direction of someone who can. I'd sugest goign beyond just checking the filter for metal, I believe that they can use some gauges to check flow and pressure in those hydro units. As well there are some operational tests to perform.

As far a my tractor, Dad just said that its finally out running around, has a new shortblock c-200 installed, new oil pump, all new gaskets, freshly serviced and ready to go to work. 

And the rototiller is waiting for it, as I have some foodplots to do with it, logs to skid, dirt to move, barn to clean and other loader chores....


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 20, 2009)

Still sounds like the IH might be the way to go bang for the buck and big loader and HP 4 WD would be nice but not a absolute. Sounds like you know a few things about tractors!! Thanks again for all the info appreciated


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 20, 2009)

oh, and thats a fair price for a 2500 w/ loader, especially if it has good tires, and the hydro checks out. Never hurts to shop around though.

Thankyou, I make money buying broken ones, fixing them, and selling them.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 21, 2009)

stumpjumper83 said:


> I'd advise staying away from a 606 entirely unless you want it from a collectors stand point, especially if its a gas /diesel. The diesel engine in them starts on gas, but runs on diesel, they have a carborator, distributor, injection pump, sparkplugs, injectors, and three sets of valves, starting, intake, and exhaust. Two fuel tanks... complete dual fuel systems. There was not too many of these tractors produced from new, most set up as western wheatlanders.
> 
> Because the head has so many holes in it, they are prone to warping and cracking, especially if they are not properly warmed up and cooled down after use. Compounding that, the starting valves and heads are getting rare, especially good ones. I've seen cracked heads sell for $2500, and repair is on the new owner, because they are that hard to find.
> 
> ...




This one is a gas only, it looks to be clean. I've never heard that about the torque amplifiers. My 560 TA is out, don't really need it. They are nice for going down grades to help slow especially for haying, but you can get by without one working you just won't be able to split the gears. From what I've read about them they are a newer version to the 460 and are supposed to be good tractors.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 21, 2009)

irishcountry said:


> Sure i'm wide open right now do you know the website so I can look at the pics?? Thanks for the info irishcountry



Got a couple nearby over(Due west of ya..to the lake) here as well.
Ones a mid 70's Deere industrial.

Gotta go by there tomorrow/today, and will eyeball the thing as I gotta pick up some filters anyway.

Lotsa folks are clearing out older Iron around here. Some took a bath betting on 6 dollar Corn and got leases they have to pay for and are parting with some nice stuff.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok thanks digeryote appreciate it!! irishcountry


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 21, 2009)

*One more reson for a tractor...*

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44530&d=1170115673

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=570322#post570322

try haulin that up a 30' 1:1 slope to the log road, then a 1/4 mile skid to the landing with a skidloader.

Btw, I had to buck the log to the length shown in the photos, to get the ih 966 to drag her home.... And I just hitched it to my truck for fun, it didnt even budge it.

Bucked, it was 36' long 18" on the small end, 28" on the big end, saw is a 460 with a 24" bar


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah I need a tractor!!! Thanks for the pics


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 21, 2009)

irishcountry said:


> Ok thanks digeryote appreciate it!! irishcountry




Irish,

The JD is gone. Went cheap. 
Other Fork is an older farmall in ROUGH shape.

Does have a real nice International 454 w/ FEL for around 5K.
Had 1,700 hours on the clock. 

Might be a little light for your needs though.

I'll keep an eye open. Auctions are coming up, and if there is anything juicy on the bills I'll drop ya a holler.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 22, 2009)

I seen a 2001 Massey ferg 1240 with loader and box blade for $6000 it was on craigslist in Indiana no pics I e-mailed but no response might be one of those "too good to be true so its a scam things" thanks for keeping me in mind!! Thanks irishcountry


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 22, 2009)

Its in va, but its about the right size and 4x4.


http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...6815575&GUID=c2cfd1f360d046ac9ed0b5a931e2f1e7


----------



## LD1 (Apr 22, 2009)

stumpjumper83 said:


> Its in va, but its about the right size and 4x4.
> 
> 
> http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...6815575&GUID=c2cfd1f360d046ac9ed0b5a931e2f1e7



I wonder how many hours it really has on it


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Irish

Check out the local farm auctions. I have been to two in the last month. Tractors have been going cheep. You can usually go early start them up and check them out. 

Its really nice to have a 4x4 tractor for loader work. We just bought a 90 hp kubota in Coldwater. 4x4 loader cab and posi lock axles front and rear. 

Tractor house is another great place to look for tractors. Here is a listing for 40 to 90hp tractors in michigan. There are 16 pages of 25 tractors per page. You can also have it search for tractors close to you zip code.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/list.aspx?bcatid=464&PCID=&dlr=&dlrgrp=&GUID=C8992FDF05CB4867A69014EA979BBEF0&DidSearch=1&EID=1&CDTS=&CDTE=&ual=0&OAuctions=0&MDLGrp=&ETID=1&catid=1110&Mantxt=&Mdltxt=&mdlx=Contains&DPF=&DPT=&WPF=&WPT=&MPF=&MPT=&PF=&PT=&YF=0&YT=0&EventBD=&EventED=&hrsFrom=&hrsTo=&SN=&DRV=&Name=&CTY=&keywords=&ST=Michigan&txtStates=&LS=&SO=2&btnSearch=Search

home page

http://www.tractorhouse.com/default.asp?pdcl=1

Good luck 

Billy


----------



## deeker (Apr 24, 2009)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I agree, each to there own, BUT i can tell you my experience with a skidsteer It was pretty much helpless on hills and in the mud! Forget doing much of anything with a bigger log, except rolling that log around packing it with mud!
> 
> I then put tracks on it, and that did give it traction... It also made it tear up the ground worse than my dozer does, and i just hated to use it around the mill site with the tracks on it...
> 
> ...




Got your first nova!!!!!


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey thanks for the links Cowboy Billy!! I have kept an eye on tractor house and I would like to check out a auction also heard of about some good deals that way. I bet that 90hp kubota comes in handy I have tractor envy but I bet that is out of my price range if I could clear it through the boss I'd love something like that!! HA Ok take care irishcountry


----------

